# Hopeful New Horse



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I offered to take a 17-18yo paint mare from a kill lot. She's currently 2 1/2 hours away from me. I looked at several different horses, and she got my attention. She looks bad now, and the pics aren't the greatest, as i got them off the site. She was a show horse at one point, she neckreins and rides well, with only a minor injury to her front knee, but still moves sound. I wanted to know if she would be worth while, or if i got myself into something else?? I think for the condition she's in she looks pretty good, just needs some groceries and love. 
Thanks all on your thoughts!! 

P.S. I'm still waiting on the rescue to answer me if i got her or not yet. Kind of a slow process...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Poor girl!! Those photos BREAK my heart!
Can that back be salvaged? I've seen wonders on here, but she is really long.
I don't think I'd do it for me, but if she was a doll, and I mean super doll I would think about her for a kid's horse.

Any info about her knees? What are you going to do with her? Is she a SB?


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Poor girl!! Those photos BREAK my heart!
> Can that back be salvaged? I've seen wonders on here, but she is really long.
> I don't think I'd do it for me, but if she was a doll, and I mean super doll I would think about her for a kid's horse.
> 
> Any info about her knees? What are you going to do with her? Is she a SB?


Yea that was my first thought too. I was just going to use her as a light trail horse while my other is in training. I don't quite know what happened to her knees, i will find out more when i get back in contact with the rescue. And i'm not sure what breed she is either, it just said Paint. I'm hoping to be meeting her in person here later this week/weekend, if everything works out. I'll keep updates.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Has the rescue done X-rays? I would make sure before you bring her home.
Can't wait for updates! With some major TLC she could be a lovely mare! I'll be all over her progress threads, back rehabs blow me away!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She has a pretty good front end (the right angles) and while her back is swayed.. she is 17-18. Looks like a bump on the right hind above the fetlock joint. 

Knees are funny.. they can be all puffy and even have some chips floating around and the horse can work fine. Won't be a race horse.. but that is OK. 

This horse has some of the look of Sacred Indian.. a stud I tried to use shipped semen from years and years ago (it was not successful).


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll bet she has Saddlebred in her. Lordosis is a genetic problem, well known and often seen in the breed. Certainly she'll look a whole lot better with worming and groceries. She might just be a nice new friend for you.

Lizzie


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Have you thought what you will do if those knees are too bad for her to be any use as a trail horse - if thats what you want her for?
If you get emotionally attached - easy to do - will you be able to afford to keep another horse if she ends up being a pasture pet? From the photos that looks sort of what she might be best at.
These poor horses break your heart


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Well it turns out i didn't get her, her first adoption fell through, and i offered a second time, but the rescue was hauling her to michigan, and a woman there was going to adopt her, so she officially has a home, even if its not with me, i'm wishing this little mare the best!!! Oh well maybe next time...


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

i am glad to hear she found a home


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its always good to hear that a horse is in a new home
There are so many horses out there in need of homes and that situation is going to get worse as the winter comes along - I'm sure OP that your horse is waiting for you just around the corner so stay positive and be patient - oh and I do not do patient very well so I know how hard that can be!!! Good luck


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL thanks guys. Hubby keeps telling me i don't need another horse, but if i can offer one a good home, i'm atleast going to try. I'll find another one some day.


----------

